#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Avatares - Animes

## Duca

Para quem gosta de animes e fazer deles seu avatar, este o site perfeito.
*http://www.animegalleries.net/*

Ae PiTsA e Garcia, cês vão endoidar com a quantidade de avatares que tem aqui e vc aida pode criar seu prórpio avatar, mexer nas cores, etc.
só Nauto tem 7702 imagens em 55 albuns.....êya povo viciado, hsuahsuahsuahsuas.

----------


## Bios

Aiiii que fofooooooooo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Eu Amei :clap: :clap: 

Adoro ficar procurando imagens pra trocar o meu avatar  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Valeu a dica :good:

----------


## Duca

Bem... eu regularmente mudo meu avatar, mas com a eleição do underfofo correndo, ficarei com este...por enquanto.....

flw  :Big Grin:

----------

